# Finishing someone elses 1967



## OUTKASTGARAGE (Oct 27, 2016)

Im working on 1967 Lemans turned into GTO that was brought to me about 75% done from a frame off, with a trunk full of parts. Where my question lies currently is I have the A/C SEAL KIT that goes behind the grill on the core support, i found a diagram where all the rubber pieces go but cant find any diagrams where all the fastners go that hold all the rubber pieces on. The rubber kit is from REMAUTOINC and the complete fastner kit is from REM also. Does anyone have any pictures or diagrams that show where all the fastners go?
Any kind of help would be awesome! Much appreciated!!


----------



## OUTKASTGARAGE (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry if picture quality isnt the best, using smartphone.


----------

